

Show HN: Captain Up – Engagement Platform as a Service - radagaisus
https://captainup.com/

======
paukiatwee
"Trusted by thousands of customers" quite a lot of big companies using your
product. Cool. But it is real?

~~~
radagaisus
Yep, you can sign up for a free account and try it out for yourself :-)

~~~
paukiatwee
Cool. Gamify and increase engagement with customer, not sure it is similar
service with [https://www.punchtab.com/](https://www.punchtab.com/)

